# Stocker les séries  sur ATV et pas sur le mac



## mickeyclub (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

j'achète régulièrement des séries sur ATV et un truc m'ennuie : à chaque synchronisation, iTunes les récupère pour les stocker dans le disque déjà à l'étroit de mon MacBook pro. Je souhaiterais ne les garder que dans l'atv.
Est-ce possible, comment faire ?
Merci !


----------



## napalmatt (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Umh, je crois que ce n'est pas possible me semble t il. Dans l'autre sens c'est possible, mais inutiles dans ton cas. 
Pour ma part, ma bibliothèque synchronisée avec l'ATV est sur un disque dur externe plus gros que celui de l'ATV, histoire de décharger le disque de l'ordinateur. Peut-être que d'autres utilisateurs ont une astuce pour ton cas.


----------



## Alkolic (18 Janvier 2010)

Oui et non... 

Tu peux simplement les laisser télécharger in inscrires dans ta bibliothèque iTunes puis supprimer via le Finder les vidéos... Elles seront "inscrites" dans ta bibliothèque et donc plus téléchargées, de l'autre côté, elles ne seront que présentes "virtuellement" dans ton mac.

++


----------

